# We got our TD!!!! The Story of our adventure



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess the second time is the charm. 

The Judges led me out to my starting flag I was holding onto the handle on Hawk's harness with his long lead snapped to his collar. Hawkeye was pulling like mad trying to get to the starting flag. We got there, he laid down to indicate the starting article, I picked it up made him sniff it, snapped the leash off of his collar and onto his harness and I leaned down to him and said "Find it"

He lurched forward almost planting me on my face and I let him run out the 20 feet ahead of me required for the test. I grabbed the handle to my lead and then began following him, holding him back so he wouldn't go too fast for me.

We walked straight for 65 yards and then he turned on a dime 90 degrees to the left. With his nose firmly planted on the ground we walked another 65 yards and then like a precision instrument he took a 90 degree turn to the right. Still pulling hard we went 75 yards and a 90 degree turn to the right again.

We were half way there, he was pulling strong for about 30 yards before he started fading sharply to the left towards the woods, I knew this wasn't the right direction (TD's never go thru the woods) I stood still letting him work for a while and he drifted back to where we had been and kept going straight. He then again drifted to the left and then i heard some kids laughing maybe 100 yards away into the woods (This was a public park) Hawkeye picked up his head and perked his ears towards the sound. I told him "Hawkeye, Find it" and he put his nose back down and drifted back in the right direction. We went another 100 yards and then took another 90 degree turn to the right. 
He pulled me about 95 yards and then started drifting all over the place, he was confused. I called him over and gave him a drink of water, he drank for what seemed like forever and then I pulled the starting article out of my pocket and gave him the smell again. He got back on course and pulled me only 5 yards and laid down, I walked up to him and he picked up the glove and tossed his head. I Picked up the glove and waved it in the air for all to see, everyone cheered. I bent down and told Hawkeye "GOOD BOY!!" and he put his front feet on my shoulders and licked my face.










Track: 450 Yards
Turns: 4
Weather: Sunny and Cool
Ground Type: Damp 12inch meadow grass
Time: 10 Minutes to complete

New Name:
Diamond Aire Pierce the Sun TD CGC

The black glove I am wearing was a "trophy" given out to those who passed it has the name of the club and the word "Tracking" embroidered on it. The Glove Hawkeye is holding is the glove he found on his track, both judges signed it for me afterwards with congrats.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!

I love the prizes, those are awesome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Erin! I'm SO happy for you! I wish you were here to help me and my crew with tracking!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That is fantastic.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Great pic btw, Hawkeye is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Outstanding!!! What a great pic, congratulations.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Great pic btw, *Hawkeye is drop dead gorgeous*.


thank you, and Hawkeye thinks so too. lol


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats.
Whats next for Hawk?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome!!! Congrats to you and Hawkeye!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Woohoo! Congrats to you and Hawk!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's very cool!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He currently has 
2out-of3 legs for his AKC CD
1out-of3 legs for his ASCA CD
1out-of3 legs for his AKC NA
1out-of3 legs for his AKC NAJ

His AKC CD will probably be his next title later this year.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Very big congrats!! And he just looks so proud in that picture! =)


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So cool! Congrats to a good looking team =D


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats


----------

